
FreeBSD GPIO Benchmark - bidouilliste
https://www.bidouilliste.com/blog/2016/04/22/FreeBSD-GPIO-Benchmark/
======
zokier
> cc gpio.c -lgpio -o gpio

Would throwing -O2 in there help? Spending almost 10k clock cycles to toggle a
pin sounds bit excessive to me..

~~~
bidouilliste
I guess, I could run some more test with different compiler optimization and
not running kernel with debug features.

Off-Topic: I guess I should have add "Show HN" in the title ... sorry about
that.

